# Cape May Report



## mako993 (Aug 14, 2004)

I was casting a fly rod with a surface popper and Popovic's Surf Candy in the surf on Sunset Beach at Cape May Point this past weekend, but no luck at all...I'll be back up there the first weekend in October, and it ought to be getting very warm by then.


----------



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

Mako - was anyone having any luck at CMP? I almost tried that spot myself but opted instead for the inlet near the 50 cent bridge. No luck for my either.


----------



## mako993 (Aug 14, 2004)

I didn't see anyone else pulling in anything, either. There was a world of wind out there!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Just practicing my moderator wizard skills - decided to "seperate" the Brigantine report from the Cape May report (makes it look like we're having a lot more action!)


----------

